# my hobo band suckas!!!



## UkuleleLadyNeedinGravy (Jan 24, 2010)

yeah soo this is my band the plug uglies

the recording was done this summer while traveling in alaska which is where we found the clairnet player
check us out if you like it add it!
http://www.myspace.com/thepluguglies


----------



## Crocodile (Jan 25, 2010)

Sounds really good! I like the clarinet in there a lot, though I wish there were vocals.


----------



## wartomods (Jan 25, 2010)

thats quite awsome


----------



## wartomods (Jan 25, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> Sounds really good! I like the clarinet in there a lot, though I wish there were vocals.



there are vocals


----------



## UkuleleLadyNeedinGravy (Jan 25, 2010)

yeah..theres definetly some singing going on haha


----------

